# Jackhammer Digging



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Anyone use clay spades/shovels for 1 1/8" jackhammers? How do you like them? Link to where I could get one?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Whitton Supply on Reno.

A&M Supply on NW 10th.


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

What type of digging? Tunneling? Open area?


A jackhammer seems awful heavy. Have you considered a Bosch rotary hammer with a spade bit? They work great for tunnels.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

We had some made used the old bits welded a flat plate to it sharpened edge they were pretty good


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I've been thinking about getting one for my hammer drill. The have those small ones at Harbour freight for $40


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

This one came from Whitton.


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

This came from Amazon. 

The Bosch is almost 20 years old and was just rebuilt. This is probably our favorite tool.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Im going to head up there and get a few of those digging spades. Thanks John, never heard of that place (Whitton). Ordered some parts from them for my K7500 I needed too.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

johntheplumber said:


> What type of digging? Tunneling? Open area?
> 
> 
> A jackhammer seems awful heavy. Have you considered a Bosch rotary hammer with a spade bit? They work great for tunnels.



Mostly open areas. I do some tunneling too, mostly under footings. Ground here in someplaces throw sparks when you use a shovel......


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Will said:


> Im going to head up there and get a few of those digging spades. Thanks John, never heard of that place (Whitton). Ordered some parts from them for my K7500 I needed too.


Ask for Matt.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I've had the spade attachment for my hitachi 60# electric for 15+ years and it's like a mini-backhoe in the ground. 

Will make work easy for any type of digging most times, including sludge. Just keep a large can of PAM nearby. No stick **** works!


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

The Brute is to big IMHO to dig with I do like the Bosch sds max spade bit on the rotatory hammer, that's how we did most of our digging in AZ.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Bought this Jackhammer. Got tired of messing my back up so I got a good jackhammer:thumbsup:


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Where you doing it by hand?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I did a lot with a sledge. My older jackhammer only hit with 20-35 lbs of force. This Dewalt hammer hit with 61 lbs and 900 bpm


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

That will wear ya down fast.


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

*a must have*

Home Depot rental dept has them for sale ... I use mine often


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

What size hammers are y'all using for digging? Are y'all using a lighter 30-40 lb unit with 1 1/8" bits or a 20 lb unit with SDS bits, or are y'all using the big full size jackhammers?


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

If you want something light easy to use then the d25899k is what your looking for. I have four of them .


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

We have the Brute, a Dewalt like Justme, and the Bosch SDS max.

Our guys prefer the SDS max. It is more than powerful enough for clay and is much smaller/lighter under a house or in a small hole.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

What model Bosch are you using? They have like 20 different models.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

You have seen my pictures Will we use the air and hydraulic 30lb units with clay spades, they are light and hit hard and can be used sideways. But before them and for small jobs we use the bosch 30 lb electric with clay spade. And hitachi makes a green roto hammer that uses standard 3/4 shank bits that has a switch that makes it change from drill to just hammer and the guys like it because it is 1/2 the weight of the 30 lb units.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

We also have a couple of the smaller bosch and dewalts for digging sideways or tunneling.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

will said:


> what model bosch are you using? They have like 20 different models.


11235ev


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Spade here in MO is almost a essential tool. The ground is packed and hard red clay with flint stone in it. When on renovation work we saw cut ditches and hand dig with electric jackhammer with the spade. Works extremely well


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

All I can say is, wish I would have got this a long time ago! Works awesome.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

They make a tamping bit which comes in handy in areas where you can't run gas equipment.


----------

